# Pressemitteilung des Deutschen Meeresanglerverbandes e.V. im DAV e.V.



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2005)

*Pressemitteilung des Deutschen Meeresanglerverbandes e.V. im DAV e.V.*

Am Samstag, dem 26.02.2005 wählte die Jahreshauptversammlung des DMV e.V. den 45 jährigen Braunschweiger Ralf Deterding zu ihrem neuen Präsidenten. 

Ralf Deterding übernimmt das Amt von Dr. Hubert Waldheim der den DMV 3 Jahre lang führte. Ralf Deterding ist seit 1992 Mitglied des DMV und leidenschaftlicher Brandungsangler und Norwegenliebhaber. 

Sein Hauptinteresse in seine Amtszeit wird es sein die Interessen der Angler offensiv gegenüber politischen Entscheidungsträgern zu vertreten und für mehr Beteiligung der Mitglieder des DAV an den DMV Veranstaltungen zu werben.

Unser Verband, der DMV, wurde 1990 gegründet und ist als Mitglied des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. für das Meeresangeln zuständig. Als Fachsportverband vertreten wir die Interessen der Deutschen Meeresangler. 

Alle unterschiedlichen Arten des Meeresangelns, das Big Game Angeln, das Bootsangeln, das Brandungsangeln sowie das Meeresdistanzwerfen ( long slinging with sea weights) werden von unserem Verband gefördert. Wir haben besondere Gruppen für das Angeln unserer Damen und Jugendlichen gebildet.

Über unseren Dachverband, den DAV, sind wir Mitglied in der für das Meeresangeln zuständigen Föderation FIPS/M des Weltanglerverbandes CIPS. Unser Verband beteiligt sich seit seiner Gründung erfolgreich an den internationalen Veranstaltungen der organisierten Angler. Der DMV hat für alle Arten des Meeresangelns gut organisierte internationale Veranstaltungen sowie eine Weltmeisterschaft im Meeresdistanzwerfen ausgerichtet. Den Erhalt des hohen Niveaus und das gute Ansehen der deutschen Meeresangler sehen wir als eine unserer wichtigen Aufgaben an. Unsere Mitglieder werden von Fachleuten geschult und durch unser zweimal im Jahr erscheinendes Meeresangler Magazin umfassend und gut informiert.

Der DMV ist Anwalt der Natur. Er setzt sich überall für einen sinnvollen Umwelt-, Landschafts-, Gewässer- und Tierschutz ein und unterstützt entsprechende praktische Initiativen. Gleichermaßen wendet er sich gegen jeglichen rücksichtslosen Umgang mit und in der Natur. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ralf Deterding


----------



## Agalatze (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pressemitteilung des Deutschen Meeresanglerverbandes e.V. im DAV e.V.*

habe den bericht leider erst jetzt gelesen, aber war natürlich schon informiert.
der ralf ist ein top mann für uns ! er wird sich mit aller mühe für unsere interessen einsetzen. des weiteren ist er ein super netter angelkollege !!!
also viel erfolg ralf


----------

